

If you’re a mobile developer, this is the one post you need to read today - hellosmithy
http://venturebeat.com/2012/10/09/knappsack/

======
gabemart
Couldn't you have gone with a less link-baity title?

~~~
hellosmithy
Agreed the title is too link-baity for my liking too. I should have probably
edited that to something more appropriate before posting.

------
bdfh42
The post itself (billed as "the one you need to read today") was exceedingly
thin and mostly gobbledygook but there you go. A link to
<http://knappsack.com/> is worth attention.

If it gets around the problems of sharing iOS apps while under development
then I am keen. (thinking about it some Android devices can be tricky to get
dev code onto as well).

~~~
tedchs
The idea is Knappsack enables a "private app store" for your mobile app
development shop, or enterprise. Great for beta testing before launching an
app public. Besides mobile, this can be used to distribute Mac or Windows apps
also.

------
hellosmithy
This looks pretty awesome, especially given the freemium option for initial
testing.

------
jyothepro
how is this different from testflight?

~~~
tedchs
The major difference is Knappsack is not limited to beta testing and is not
limited to mobile apps. Knappsack supports those use cases well but it also
works great for controlled distribution of production apps.

